# Markless amber jars



## deenodean (Oct 9, 2012)

I bought a collection of 40 jars in January, here are a couple I can't find out any info on. The one on the left is Dark Red Amber, black amber lid with a dot in the center of the lid. That is the only identifying mark on the jar / lid , if you call it that. The one on the right is Dark Brown Amber with another black amber lid with a dot in the center of the lid.  They both are the same size, 30 oz to the bottom of the threads. Both jars have ground tops. The bottoms have a little swirl in the center, perhaps where it was taken off the production line? The seams go thru the threads. A few nice bubbles in each jar. The one on the left also has sides that are concave. Can't find them in RB 10. Any info appreciated.  
 Thanks for looking. 







 The left hand jar concave sides.


----------



## Baydog51 (Oct 9, 2012)

They look like Helme's Railroad Mills  snuff jars to me.  RB 1235


----------



## LC (Oct 9, 2012)

I haven't a clue as to what they are , but I sure like them .


----------



## deenodean (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. RB # 1235 list only a 24 oz. Mine is 30-32 oz. The glass insert button in the RB photo seems wider and different than mine. The neck is also a different shape.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree that they are PROBABLY tobacco jars, most likely snuff but perhaps cigar jars for thin cigars. All the tobacco jars I have seen are amber and very straight sided, no shoulders. Now keep in mind I have been mistaken 3 times this year so don't take this guess to the bank.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 9, 2012)

well that's 2 votes for snuff or cigar jars. I have no clue what they are. I have 2 more of them that I did not post, the 3rd jar has a glass insert and screw band that was painted gold , the 4th jar has a glass insert but no screw band. They are the same color as the 1st jar on the left in the 1st picture, dark red amber with black amber lids.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 21, 2012)

I got a note from Doug Leybourne, he suggest they could be Erie Jars..RB # 938-1 or 939. However the lids on my  jars are different from those jars in the RB. The lids in RB have 'raised rays'. If you notice picture # 3 in the post, the lids are different, one has a ridge and the other one had a rounded edge. One of the jars has a disfigured E or a 3 on the bottom which might indicate an early Erie Jar. I will have to contact some Canadian collectors - traders that are listed in the Redbook.


----------

